# Good time to buy a small farm in Greece?



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Please forgive me if this is a naive question. Is this a good time to buy a small farm/smallholding in Greece. I am interested in Corfu or Crete but as yet I haven't done any research. Can anyone offer advice? Also has anyone done this already and if so, what advice can you offer re.finding a property and about the buying process,
Regards,
Mike.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Mike,
Maybe the Greece forum would be more appropriate?
Good luck.


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Jac said:


> Mike,
> Maybe the Greece forum would be more appropriate?
> Good luck.


OOPS! I had several tabs open and typed my query in the wrong place. But thanks for your tongue-in-cheek reply, made me smile at my own mistake !
Have a good day!


----------

